# WHATS WRONG WITH EATING PIE?!



## dinger_08 (Sep 1, 2007)

Re:Whats wrong with eating meat? 2007/08/31 17:19 Karma: 9 
i'm not going to even say whether i eat meat or not because i fucking despise this debate but i will say one thing:

i think you should all shut up and agree about one thing. pie is freaking delicious. i dont' wanna hear about no one bashing pie. if you hate pie i will fight you. personally. wimps, losers, and pie haters leave the hall.

PS animal part pie is delicious. vegan pie is delicious. ALL pie is delicious. don't try and spin any of your dietary mumbo jumbo and ruin my pie appreciation thread! pie rules no matter what you can/cannot eat.

now THERE'S a topic worth discussing 


I hope at least one person sees the humour in this :lol:

Post edited by: dinger_08, at: 2007/09/01 00:31


----------



## ogre (Oct 9, 2007)

silly you cant eat a number


----------



## Grace (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought it was hilarious enough to give him a Karma point. 

While we're on the subject, since pie certainly is worth discussing, and it's apple season, what's everyone's favorite?

Not that it has anything to do with train hopping, squatting or hitchhiking, unless we're talking about dumpster pie or charity pie. Which could also be known as kindness pie. 

In any case, I like cherry.


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Oct 13, 2007)

I love most types pie, but I hate cake.


----------



## absentreferent (Oct 13, 2007)

gotta keep it seasonal. made some strawberry peach rhubarb pie this summer. damn.

time for some apple pie and pumpkin pie. 
then it's on to the chocolate and nut pies.


----------



## Grace (Oct 13, 2007)

yummmmmmmmy I like this discussion but it's making me hungry for pie.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 15, 2007)

*dinger_08 wrote:*


> i'm not going to even say whether i eat meat or not because i fucking despise this debate but i will say one thing:
> 
> i think you should all shut up and agree about one thing. pie is freaking delicious. i dont' wanna hear about no one bashing pie. if you hate pie i will fight you. personally. wimps, losers, and pie haters leave the hall.
> 
> PS animal part pie is delicious. vegan pie is delicious. ALL pie is delicious. don't try and spin any of your dietary mumbo jumbo and ruin my pie appreciation thread! pie rules no matter what you can/cannot eat.



haha... oh jebus, that totally brightened my otherwise shitty day up. also, ogre's post about not eating a number made me giggle too...


----------



## blackmatter (Oct 15, 2007)

i giggled as well after i recovered from it catching me offguard


----------



## Grace (Oct 16, 2007)

Actually, it is spelled pumpkin. Sillyhead.


----------



## shasellette (Oct 29, 2007)

i made lime meringue pie today
and tomorrow im making vegan apple pie


mmm pie!


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 5, 2007)

i never liked chicken pot pie, but only because i never liked chicken.


----------



## odd (Nov 15, 2007)

my mom made a steak and kidney pie...... half of it mysteroiusly ended up in the cat's food bowl and the other half dissaperared a day later. i only had one peice my mom's boyfreind only had one peice and my mom's a a vegi-tar-ian????? i think her boyfreind had it out for the steak and kidney pie from the beginning.. he'll never admit it though>>>>>


----------



## shasellette (Nov 16, 2007)

i made this pretty boy a really nice apple pie, i made a tree out of dough and a billion little green dough leaves, and have the roots intertwining with the edge of the pie, i took it over to his house and he didnt even give me a piece!, he ate the whole thing by himself and didnt care about the work i put into it at all, haha he didnt even thank me 
its all good, i just really wanted a piece of pie


----------



## Grace (Nov 18, 2007)

shasellette said:


> i made this pretty boy a really nice apple pie, i made a tree out of dough and a billion little green dough leaves, and have the roots intertwining with the edge of the pie, i took it over to his house and he didnt even give me a piece!, he ate the whole thing by himself and didnt care about the work i put into it at all, haha he didnt even thank me
> its all good, i just really wanted a piece of pie




My guess is you wanted something more than even that. Good luck in the future. Perhaps he will notice your talents now and agree to share next time.


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Nov 24, 2007)

shasellette said:


> i made this pretty boy a really nice apple pie, i made a tree out of dough and a billion little green dough leaves, and have the roots intertwining with the edge of the pie, i took it over to his house and he didnt even give me a piece!, he ate the whole thing by himself and didnt care about the work i put into it at all, haha he didnt even thank me
> its all good, i just really wanted a piece of pie



One major drawback of being ugly, nobody makes you pie. :|


----------



## Benny (Nov 12, 2008)

I was at a truck stop in bumfuck Texas with just enough money for a piece of apple pie. It saved my life so i wouldn't ever badmouth pie.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 12, 2008)

I LOVE MAKING PIE! I made an apple and berry pie from scratch for my dad(RIP) in october for his birthday. They were damn good! I'm very proud of myself


----------



## skiptown (Nov 13, 2008)

I am a pie making machine. My two favorites to make and consume are peach-blackberry and then blood orange-meyer lemon meringue pie.


----------



## elokupa (Nov 13, 2008)

I think its safe to say that pie has a special place in all our hearts...often referred to as cholestrol..


----------



## finn (Nov 13, 2008)

skiptown said:


> I am a pie making machine. My two favorites to make and consume are peach-blackberry and then blood orange-meyer lemon meringue pie.



Jesus christ we have a professional here, these are combinations I have never even heard of.


----------



## macks (Nov 14, 2008)

i'm so happy this thread has been revived. 

i've got to say, nothing beats a cherry pie right outta the oven. 

and the thing about the pretty boy eating all the pie is fucked up, what a little shithead! very cute and sad story at the same time, if someone did that to me they'd never live it down.


----------



## Spinelli (Nov 24, 2008)

I gotta say I love peach pie, and next time I'm baking I'll make all us ugly guys a pie, girls too.... well hell everyone, fuck it PIE FOR ALL! On a slightly related note there is a fuckin pie factory like 3 miles from my house! Maybe if you guys are nice to me I'll mail dumpster pies to everyone for yer favourite capitalist gift giving holiday!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 24, 2008)

key lime pie mmmmmmhhhmmm


----------



## Adonis (Nov 26, 2008)

I made a coconut/banana cream pie and a lemon meringue pie just the other night, but my fav's are Pecan pie and Strawberry Rhubarb pie. 


Mmmmm!


----------



## compass (Dec 14, 2008)

Pie is bomb! 

Has anyone ever tried a bean pie from the Nation of Islam guys that sell them on corners and offramps in the hood (you know, the guys in suits with bow ties)? Really good, but of course, homemade is always better.


----------



## skiptown (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm at my mama's and she has this big beautiful meyer lemon tree and I just made a very tasty meyer lemon meringue pie. mmmmmmm.


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 16, 2009)

my roommate just made a banana cream pie. very tasty..... but i think she make it from a box........ how knows tho baker's secret right?


----------



## bote (Feb 16, 2009)

I made a pumpkin pie a couple days ago, I was in my parents' basement and found this giant pumpkin that was still just fine! That sucker must have been there since Halloween.
Anyone out there in the B.G.L.F. (baked goods liberation front)?
If you ever meet anyone with a B.G.L.F. tattoo, you better challenge them to a bakeof, (not to win, but because they will bake a bunch of pies).


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 16, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> my brother and I would always say pumkin kie
> 
> 
> sillyheads wez were/are



haha, I would always say punkin pie and I swore up and down no matter what my mom said that thats how it was to be said no ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 17, 2009)

*Have you ever tried "Shepherd's Pie"?! Mmmmm-freeking-Mmmm!!!*
*I never ate it before passing through the upper mid-west and I thought I would die of pleasure when I sank my teeth into the melted cheese, tater-tots, corn and sweet peas along with carrots and broccoli!!! Oh my Jesus Christ this is one of my top five most favorite dishes now!!!....:applaud:"Shepherd's Pie".:applaud:*


dinger_08 said:


> Re:Whats wrong with eating meat? 2007/08/31 17:19 Karma: 9
> i'm not going to even say whether i eat meat or not because i fucking despise this debate but i will say one thing:
> 
> i think you should all shut up and agree about one thing. pie is freaking delicious. i dont' wanna hear about no one bashing pie. if you hate pie i will fight you. personally. wimps, losers, and pie haters leave the hall.
> ...


----------



## Dameon (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate pie. A pie raped my grandmother in front of me when I was 5 years old. The nightmares haunt me to this day.


----------



## Odin (Nov 12, 2017)

Dameon said:


> I hate pie. A pie raped my grandmother in front of me when I was 5 years old. The nightmares haunt me to this day.





Timm said:


> What in the actual fuck? How???




hav'nt ya herd the word? R34


----------



## Odin (Nov 12, 2017)

I seeee....


----------



## Odin (Nov 12, 2017)

I kinda jokingly meant' thee Internets... but yea STP oi. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## deleted user (Nov 12, 2017)

I love pie! Perfect post!


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 12, 2017)

compass said:


> Pie is bomb!
> 
> Has anyone ever tried a bean pie from the Nation of Islam guys that sell them on corners and offramps in the hood (you know, the guys in suits with bow ties)? Really good, but of course, homemade is always better.



Yea it's called " nook pie "


----------

